# Super-Dmz Rx age 18



## kogama (Sep 17, 2011)

ok so i tried searching for a similar thread on this site and other places but cant seem to find one sooo...i guess i will be the one to make it..

so i saw your not supposed to take Super-Dmz under 21 but a lot of things say under 18 or under 21 ..dont take them..i know this is different cause its a steroid and yea makes a lot of sense..but i cant help myself...the need for muscle is like an addiction for me and i will do whatever i can to satisfy it

i saw the super-Dmz rx package for $200 something and know you need some other stuff like clomid or nolva ... but lets not even go there yet

are there any negative effects at taking this at age 18 compared to taking this ate age 21

edit: i searched teen steroids here..and i see it can fuck up my endocrine system??? and ill be messed up when im older????


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, don't do it.

Really it's not reccomended to take any AAS under 25, but 18 is definitely too young.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 17, 2011)

Even 21 is a little early for dmz or steroids. The supplement/designer steroids/pro hormone companies just put that on the labels for liability purposes. Just train well and eat well for the next 5-6 years, your hormones are going to be really high for the next few years.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 17, 2011)

Do not use Super-DMZ at your age.

 21 is the minimum age for this product.


----------



## kogama (Sep 17, 2011)

so besides regular multi vites, protein , creatine ( dont like using it ) fish oil etc...there is nothing that can good gains besides my own hard work and a proper diet? no safe to use hormones..steroids etc..right..any secret tips lol xD

anything non what i listed that would give me better gains..something less intense than steroids..or no such thing


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 17, 2011)

a good routine, consistency, and lots of food


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 17, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yes, don't do it.
> 
> Really it's not reccomended to take any AAS under 25, but 18 is definitely too young.


Agreed, dont mess with SuperDMZ until 25yrs old.
At 18 you can grow like a freaking weed with a good diet and consistent weight lifting.


----------



## kogama (Sep 17, 2011)

can i have all your takes on halo extreme? or same thing


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 17, 2011)

kogama said:


> can i have all your takes on halo extreme? or same thing


Dont use ANY ph's, or steroids at your age.


----------



## GMO (Sep 17, 2011)

kogama said:


> so besides regular multi vites, protein , creatine ( dont like using it ) fish oil etc...there is nothing that can good gains besides my own hard work and a proper diet? no safe to use hormones..steroids etc..right..any secret tips lol xD
> 
> anything non what i listed that would give me better gains..something less intense than steroids..or no such thing




AAS or PH's at your age can cause developmental problems of your endocrine system and premature fusing of your growth plates.  I have seen many a young man in their early twenties post on this very site about erectile dysfunction and other issues due to early aas use.  That is not something you want to battle with for the rest of your life.

At your age, you have TONS of anabolic hormones coursing through your body.  If you find that you are unable to grow, there is something wrong with your diet and/or training program.  Most of the young men I meet who say they can't grow simply don't eat enough.  Post your diet and training routine in the appropriate forums and let us help you there.  I guarantee that you have MUCH room to grow at only 18 years old.  

You're still a teenager and there is a great deal of physiological development still going on.  The last thing you want to do is derail that natural and essential development for a few months of steroid use.  It is just not worth it...


----------



## og_ (Sep 18, 2011)

Im 19 an i cant wait to used Halotest or deca ill use dmz at 21. Waiting is so hard. 21 is the legal drinking age im screwed.


----------



## longworthb (Sep 18, 2011)

is being bigger more important then being able to get a wood? if u mess up ur endocrin system ur going to regret it the rest of your life. don't think of the now think of the future. ya getting yoked feels good but so does fucking anything that walks if u want to lol. ya some have taken and not had a prob but what if ur one of the one that gets gyno? chicks dont want guys with tits bigger then there's. to me I just don't think it would be worth the chance. eat a crap ton and lift ur ass off and enjoy the test levels you have.


----------



## Vandrandelik (Oct 7, 2011)

*Super DMZ rx*

I'm 22 years old, 6'2" 130 lbs...been this way since I was 15 despite how much I eat and how much I workout, nothing works. I ordered "super DMZ Rx" and plan to take it for only 4 weeks, and then take "Redefine nutrition revolution PCT Black" for 4 weeks following and then a 6 week break from all of that......

Doing it this way, do I have anything to worry about? I saw a guy up there mention fish oil, is it okay to take supplements like that along with it?

I saw that it really shouldn't be done till 25, but I'm just sick of being ridiculously weak, and no matter how much i lift i never get any bigger could be my "ectomorph" body type...but would the method I do be a safe one?

Thank you for your time, it's much appreciated!


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 7, 2011)

yes it is fine to take fish oil whilst on cycle, my advise would be to start a new thread and post up your diet and training routine, because i guarantee your not eating enough..


----------



## littlekev (Oct 7, 2011)

Fools!


----------



## Vandrandelik (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is a link to my new thread with more information on me and my workout routine. i am also positing it here, because my routine may be beneficial to this 18 year old here...who probably does not have the same food allergies that I do 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ner-considering-super-dmz-rx-situational.html


----------



## jezey (Oct 15, 2011)

Who has a log of deca-drol or halo extreme!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)

kogama said:


> ok so i (snip)



You're going to do what you want to do, but I thought I'd contribute this much:

At age 18, you're a testosterone-producing machine. If you can't gain muscle at your age, with weights and a lot of food then you never will. Super-DMZ Rx is a spectacular product, but it's definitely not for you.

Again, you're gonna do what you are gonna do, but it's absolutely unnecessary and, yes, might be very counterproductive.

Eat, sleep, rest, repeat, good sir!

Click the Built link in my signature block below (or here: 

) for a great list of articles and information for anyone interested or "addicted to" strength and muscles.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> AAS or PH's at your age can cause developmental problems of your endocrine system and premature fusing of your growth plates.  I have seen many a young man in their early twenties post on this very site about erectile dysfunction and other issues due to early aas use.  That is not something you want to battle with for the rest of your life.
> 
> *At your age, you have TONS of anabolic hormones coursing through your body.  If you find that you are unable to grow, there is something wrong with your diet and/or training program.  Most of the young men I meet who say they can't grow simply don't eat enough.  Post your diet and training routine in the appropriate forums and let us help you there.  I guarantee that you have MUCH room to grow at only 18 years old.  *
> 
> You're still a teenager and there is a great deal of physiological development still going on.  The last thing you want to do is derail that natural and essential development for a few months of steroid use.  It is just not worth it...



 I should have read the entire thread. Spot on!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I should have read the entire thread. Spot on!


 true but at the same time your first post was correct he will do w.e. he wants to do. i look at it like this. hes gonna do w.e. he wanst anyway so im gonna help educate him in anyway i can so he atleast does it the right way.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 15, 2011)

kogama said:


> ok so i tried searching for a similar thread on this site and other places but cant seem to find one sooo...i guess i will be the one to make it..
> 
> so i saw your not supposed to take Super-Dmz under 21 but a lot of things say under 18 or under 21 ..dont take them..i know this is different cause its a steroid and yea makes a lot of sense..but i cant help myself...the need for muscle is like an addiction for me and i will do whatever i can to satisfy it
> 
> ...



Take super-dmz (or any other hormone that surpresses your natural production, for that matter) this young then yes, there is a good chance that you'll fuck your hpta output up, and throw of your natty levels (which are pretty damn good when you're 18 years old.) But that's not the fun part, no, the fun part is that if your natty test production is screwed up, then chances are your levels will be very very low, but still within the range of "normal"; meaning that you'll have all of the benifits of low test without the pleasure of trt....
Don't risk it. Just wait a few years and pack on some mass naturally. At your age you should easily put on ass tons of mass just from eating like a monster and training hard.


----------



## Chandler_3 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm 17, took DMZ 3.0 about 6 months ago and gained about 15 lbs but all my numbers went up drastically. Unfortunately, the results didn't stay and I'm back at a measly 160lbs and struggle to even keep "it" up. Don't take DMZ, it's definitely not worth it and it sucks explaining to your girl why you can't get it up and when you do it's not for very long.


----------

